
GoDaddy Announces Worldwide Launch Of Cloud Servers and Cloud Applications - eatonphil
https://aboutus.godaddy.net/newsroom/news-releases/news-releases-details/2016/GoDaddy-Announces-Worldwide-Launch-of-Cloud-Servers--Cloud-Applications/default.aspx
======
commentzorro
The pricing exactly matches Digital Ocean. Why would GoDaddy be any better?
Are there really that many people clamoring for these exact configurations
that price isn't important?

~~~
mchahn
> Why would GoDaddy be any better?

Probably not be any better, but they have a big marketing advantage. Many
people use GoDaddy for everything because they started with them.

~~~
commentzorro
_> Probably not be any better, but they have a big marketing advantage._

Way more often than not I am annoyed that life works like this.

